# CSI Fans - Gil Grissom (Petersen) quits/Fishburne vs Malkovich?



## jasminbarley (Jul 16, 2008)

*****


----------



## beisquare (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: CSI Fans - Gil Grissom (Petersen) quits*

My heart broke when I saw this news - he's the reason I started watching this show!


----------



## MACForME (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: CSI Fans - Gil Grissom (Petersen) quits*

Major disappointment. Not sure if i can continue to watch it once he's gone. I read that he said he's an actor and just needs to persue other things.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: CSI Fans - Gil Grissom (Petersen) quits*

I love William Peterson...it's very sad he's leaving, the show won't be the same without him.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: CSI Fans - Gil Grissom (Petersen) quits*

I think he will still be on the show on and off. I also read where he is producing the show as well.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: CSI Fans - Gil Grissom (Petersen) quits*

*****


----------



## ilovegreen (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: CSI Fans - Gil Grissom (Petersen) quits*

To me Grissom make the show I really hope the redhead actress doesn't become the lead character I can't stand her.

Sarah, Warwick & now Grissom don't know if I can watch it now


----------



## jbid (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: CSI Fans - Gil Grissom (Petersen) quits*

i think they should stop before the whole team changes.
btw, i'm watching an old episode right now and thinking without warrick-nick, catherine-grissom scenes, it won't be the same.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: CSI Fans - Gil Grissom (Petersen) quits*

*****


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: CSI Fans - Gil Grissom (Petersen) quits*

I started watching b/c of him as well. For an older guy, he's pretty hot IMO. He played Reese Witherspoon's dad in Fear and it was really weird hearing him swear in the movie when all I really know of him is "Grissom". 
I really hope they do something naughty with Lady Heather towards the end. They totally left that hanging in the air with her and I think even though I liked him and Sara together, he and LH were SO right for each other. You could tell he wanted her bad!!!!


----------



## mizuki~ (Jul 17, 2008)

Grrr! My favorite show! CSI will never be the same again...


----------



## DixieHellcat (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: CSI Fans - Gil Grissom (Petersen) quits*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *euphrosyne_rose* 

 
_I started watching b/c of him as well. For an older guy, he's pretty hot IMO. He played Reese Witherspoon's dad in Fear and it was really weird hearing him swear in the movie when all I really know of him is "Grissom". 
I really hope they do something naughty with Lady Heather towards the end. They totally left that hanging in the air with her and I think even though I liked him and Sara together, he and LH were SO right for each other. You could tell he wanted her bad!!!!_

 
Agreed! Gris and Lady H had such great chemistry!

I'll miss him so...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only good thing is that now I won't feel guilty watching Supernatural in that time slot.


----------



## feenin4makeup (Jul 28, 2008)

I just don't see how this can even remotely be the same show with out Grissom


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 28, 2008)

how disappointing, he is one of the main reasons that show is still good


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jul 28, 2008)

I'd much prefer John Malkovich over Laurence Fishburne.  I don't know why, but LF bugs!  

I bitched to my husband for weeks when Sara and Gil became an item, because he was always supposed to end up with Lady Heather.  I never was a big Sara Sidle fan and I don't miss her presence on the show!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 28, 2008)

malkovich could be good for this show!! but i lovedddd grissom


----------

